# Please ID this shrimp



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Yesterday we found this fellow in our 55 gallon. It's maybe 2 1/2 inches long. It was kind enough to sit still until I took a picture. 










The only shrimp I put in this tank were Amanos, and that was about 8 months ago. Could this be some kind of super Amano shrimp??

Maybe unrelated, but all of our Amano shrimp died in the last few weeks. Each day I'd find a few lying at the bottom. I was blaming the water, though testing always came up fine.

I still cannot believe we never spotted this shrimp until yesterday.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luca, wow hes pretty blue. Perhaps could be a Blue Tiger or a Blue pearl shrimp(less likely). Can you take some side shots of the shrimp for us to see?


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Luca, wow hes pretty blue. Perhaps could be a Blue Tiger or a Blue pearl shrimp(less likely). Can you take some side shots of the shrimp for us to see?


Hi Thomas, I'd gladly take more shots if it shows up again. I just had time to shoot that one pic, and then it was gone. Considering that we never managed to spot it in eight months, chances are not that good.


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

given the size... and your note... it might be a stressed Amano?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

it could be a blue berry shrimp, but given its size probablly an amano, amanos can change colours mine go from brown to green and sometimes blue depending on the mood and since you stated you only had amanos maybe that is what it is.....Unless you bought some other shrimp and added it...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I reread your original post, you said 2.5inches long so its definately an amano. other shrimp species only get to 1-1.5 max


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an Amano, based on the size and basic colouring.


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's an Amano, based on the size and basic colouring.


I am glad to hear that. I had never seen an amano that size and color, live and learn.  Now I'm back wondering why all the other amanos perished in such a short time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> I am glad to hear that. I had never seen an amano that size and color, live and learn.  Now I'm back wondering why all the other amanos perished in such a short time.


They do vary greatly in size. I got some from Patrick once that were enormous. I think what they eat can affect their colouring somewhat as they are translucent to a degree.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't realize amanos can change colors. I have a couple and they are always translucent.


----------

